
What is your programming credo and how it helps you at every day code? - koddr
https://dev.to/koddr/conversation-club-what-is-your-programming-credo-and-how-it-helps-you-at-every-day-code-d38
======
jacquesm
Simple: divide and conquer. Works for more than just programming too. Trouble
shooting electronics, building larger things.

